# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  نظرتون در مورد برنامه من

## pouyasadeghi

برنامه روزانه نه ساعته هستش
شامل دو ساعت نیم زیست که هر کدومش 1.15 دقیقه است و ببینش 15 مین استراحت
دو ساعت نیم شیمی که هر کدومش 1.15 دقیقه است و ببینش 15 مین استراحت 
یک ساعت و نیم ریاضی یا فیزیک یه روز در میون

بعد یک ساعت و پونزده درس عمومی  عربی یا دینی یک روز در میون
یک ساعت و پونزده درس عمومی زبان یا ادبیات یک روز در میون

منابع برای زیست خیلی سبز و پیش هم الگو
برای شیمی مبتکران پیش خیلی سبز
ریاضی خیلی سبز
فیزیک چهار جلدی خیلی سبز

عربی ایاد  فیلی 
دینی گاج 
ادبیات موضوعی الگو و همچنین جامع خیلی سبز
زبان جامع مبتکران

دی وی دی هم همه موسسه تقربیا دارم برای درس های اختصاصی اول دی وی دی نگاه میکنم  بعد کتاب میخونم


به نظر شما با برنامه به زیر 15000 هزار کشوری میرسم

----------


## the END

اگر واقعا توی فیزیک خوب هستی خیلی سبز جوابت میده در غیر اینصورت به مشکل میخوری
من پیشنهاد میدم منبعت رو به گاج تغییر بده

----------


## farshid1360

بسیار عالی

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> اگر واقعا توی فیزیک خوب هستی خیلی سبز جوابت میده در غیر اینصورت به مشکل میخوری
> من پیشنهاد میدم منبعت رو به گاج تغییر بده


خیلی سبز اسون تر از گاجه قبلش دی وی دی مسعودی نگاه میکنم

----------


## EdisS

> بسیار عالی


 :Yahoo (21): 
ر.ا:اگه شیمی پیشتون هم مبتکران بود خوب میشد..

----------


## politician

> برنامه روزانه نه ساعته هستش
> شامل دو ساعت نیم زیست که هر کدومش 1.15 دقیقه است و ببینش 15 مین استراحت
> دو ساعت نیم شیمی که هر کدومش 1.15 دقیقه است و ببینش 15 مین استراحت 
> یک ساعت و نیم ریاضی یا فیزیک یه روز در میون
> 
> بعد یک ساعت و پونزده درس عمومی  عربی یا دینی یک روز در میون
> یک ساعت و پونزده درس عمومی زبان یا ادبیات یک روز در میون
> 
> منابع برای زیست خیلی سبز و پیش هم الگو
> ...


 دی وی دی خیلی وقت گیره فقط برامباحث خاص استفاده کنین چون دنبال دی وی دی بایدتست زیادومرورزیادهم باشه عمومی هاهم هست

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> دی وی دی خیلی وقت گیره فقط برامباحث خاص استفاده کنین چون دنبال دی وی دی بایدتست زیادومرورزیادهم باشه عمومی هاهم هست


اخه من بعد ده سال بر گشتم دارم میخونم نیاز دارم به دی وی دی

----------


## vahyd

همش خوبه جز دی وی دی مسعودی ! این آقا 3تا سوالو اشتباه حل میکنن به طوری که اشتباه فهمیدن !  :Yahoo (1):  جواب آخر همونه ولی راه حل سطح پایین سوادشونو میرسونه . این تاکتیکای طلایی و ... هم 90% کشکه . به درد بخوراش هموناست که تو درسنامه های گاج هست مثل کار کردن با فاصله کانونی

----------


## Baloot

> برنامه روزانه نه ساعته هستش
> شامل دو ساعت نیم زیست که هر کدومش 1.15 دقیقه است و ببینش 15 مین استراحت
> دو ساعت نیم شیمی که هر کدومش 1.15 دقیقه است و ببینش 15 مین استراحت 
> یک ساعت و نیم ریاضی یا فیزیک یه روز در میون
> 
> بعد یک ساعت و پونزده درس عمومی  عربی یا دینی یک روز در میون
> یک ساعت و پونزده درس عمومی زبان یا ادبیات یک روز در میون
> 
> منابع برای زیست خیلی سبز و پیش هم الگو
> ...


برای عمومی ها لازم نیست اینقدر روی کتاب های حجیم تاکید کنید اصل کتاب درسی + خلاصه نویسی مبحثی مثل گرامر زبان یا ارایه های ادبیاته به نظر من ...چون شما بیشتر باید کتاب درسی رو خوب بدونید تو عمومی ها. بیشتر سوالات در حد مباحث کتاب درسی و تمرینات اونه...

----------


## pouyasadeghi

مسعودی درس دادنش خوبه تکنیک من استفاده نمیکنم

----------


## Milad98

برنامت واسه مرور چیه؟



*pouyasadeghi@*

----------


## pouyasadeghi

تو برنامه قلمچی مرور میشه

----------


## mohmmad.amin.v

منابع عالی هست. 
برنامه هم عالی. 
اگه همینجوری تا آخر ادامه بدی یه رشته عالی قبولی.هیچ ضعفی ندیدم تو کارت اما من با دی وی دی نمی تونم ارتباط برقرار کنم اگه شما متوجه دی وی دی میشی عالیه.

----------


## pouyasadeghi

به نظر شما با برنامه به زیر 15000 هزار کشوری میرسم

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوست عزیز
داداش برنامت خوبه فقط یه چیزی
و اون اینه که فکر نمیکنی 9 ساعت برای روزای اول زیاد باشه؟؟ -- یه ساعتی بذار که همون روزای اول خسته نشی از درس خوندن 
ولی باز خودت بهتر میدونی ولی یه دونده همیشه اول اینکه میخواد تو مسابقه دو بدوئه از همه توانش استفاده نمیکنه و کم کم به سرعتش اضافه میکنه - نمیاد یهو سرعتشو زیاد کنه و از همه توانش استفاده کنه که در همون دقیقه اول جیگرش از دهنش بزنه بیرون  :Yahoo (4):  
یه خرده به نظر من کمش کن ساعتشو بعد پس از گذشت یه مدتی  کم کم اضافش کن
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> سلام دوست عزیز
> داداش برنامت خوبه فقط یه چیزی
> و اون اینه که فکر نمیکنی 9 ساعت برای روزای اول زیاد باشه؟؟ -- یه ساعتی بذار که همون روزای اول خسته نشی از درس خوندن 
> ولی باز خودت بهتر میدونی ولی یه دونده همیشه اول اینکه میخواد تو مسابقه دو بدوئه از همه توانش استفاده نمیکنه و کم کم به سرعتش اضافه میکنه - نمیاد یهو سرعتشو زیاد کنه و از همه توانش استفاده کنه که در همون دقیقه اول جیگرش از دهنش بزنه بیرون  
> یه خرده به نظر من کمش کن ساعتشو بعد پس از گذشت یه مدتی  کم کم اضافش کن
> موفق باشی



سلام مچکرم دوسته من الان پنج ماه خودمو با بدبختی از روزی نیم ساعت رسوندم به اینجا. میخوام رو زمان ثابتش کنم بعد برم سر وقت کیفیت مطالعه از بهمن برسونمش به 11 ساعت

----------


## mohmmad.amin.v

> به نظر شما با برنامه به زیر 15000 هزار کشوری میرسم


15000؟
اگه شما ناامید نشید و  خسته نشید و تا اخر همینطوری ادامه بدی زیر 1000 میاری فقط اگه بیخیال نشی و تسلیم نشی موفقی.

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> 15000؟
> اگه شما ناامید نشید و  خسته نشید و تا اخر همینطوری ادامه بدی زیر 1000 میاری فقط اگه بیخیال نشی و تسلیم نشی موفقی.


روم به دیواره حقیقتش من با زیر 15000 کشوری هم کارم حله

----------


## Dayi javad

15 هزار از الان ! 
نه داداش نخون 15 هزار نمیاری ! دیر شروع کردی !

----------


## amirhosseinR

> برنامه روزانه نه ساعته هستش
> شامل دو ساعت نیم زیست که هر کدومش 1.15 دقیقه است و ببینش 15 مین استراحت
> دو ساعت نیم شیمی که هر کدومش 1.15 دقیقه است و ببینش 15 مین استراحت 
> یک ساعت و نیم ریاضی یا فیزیک یه روز در میون
> 
> بعد یک ساعت و پونزده درس عمومی  عربی یا دینی یک روز در میون
> یک ساعت و پونزده درس عمومی زبان یا ادبیات یک روز در میون
> 
> منابع برای زیست خیلی سبز و پیش هم الگو
> ...


ببین ساعت مطالعتو باید به تناسب ضریب دروس تو کنکور و تسلط خودت پخش کنی(زیست12 شیمی9 ریاضی فیزیک6 ادبیات4 دینی3 عربی وزیان2)
ادبیات موضوعی الگو دقت کن واسه واژه 2 سوال از سه سوال از ستاره دارها  میاد و الگو خیلی حاشیه گفته(اصن اون برگه لغات اخر کتابو بکن همونا رو حرف به حرف بخون خیلی دقیق مثلا خوب و خوبی فرق دارن صفت و قیدن یا بالا آوردن با بالا رفتن فرق داره اینا تله تستین)..........لغت و املا هامون سبطی نشر دریافت رو حتما بگیر من آخر سال گیرم اومد پشیمون شدم از رو الگو خوندم
ریاضی خیلی سبز هم خوبه ولی اکثرا از رو مهروماه میخونن...یادمه یکی از بچه های سال سومی چاپ 92 مهروماه رو آورد دفترچه تجربی 94 رو هم آورد....دقیقا همون معادله مثلثاتی که تو مثال بود تو 94 اومده بود.....ریاضی خط ویژه هم با اینکه برا جمع بندیه ولی بهتره از الان داشته باشی چون خیلی خیلی خوب توضیح داده وتله تستیارو گفته..........
عربی جمع بندی خیلی سبز هم با این که مال جمع بندیه از الان داشته باش..قشنک تیپ های تستی رو تحلیل کرده وراه حل هر کدومو گفته.....
درمورد موج آزمون الگو هم همینطور

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> 15 هزار از الان ! 
> نه داداش نخون 15 هزار نمیاری ! دیر شروع کردی !


چرا؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> چرا؟


چون دیر دیگ ! همش 11 ماه دیگ تا کنکور نهایتش بتونی رتبه 100 هزار بیاری !

----------


## amirhosseinR

> روم به دیواره حقیقتش من با زیر 15000 کشوری هم کارم حله


ای بابا 15000 که این حرفارو نداشت دیگه شما صبح کنکور بلندشو یه نفس عمیق بکش برو سر جلسه.....تموم..........

----------


## mohmmad.amin.v

> روم به دیواره حقیقتش من با زیر 15000 کشوری هم کارم حله


حیف نیست اینهمه تلاش میکنی واسه 15000 شما باید هدفتون بزرگتر از این باشه .
این خیلی خوبه مغرور نیستید اما اگه این ساعاتی که گفتید مفید و مداوم باشه حتما موفق می شید

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> چون دیر دیگ ! همش 11 ماه دیگ تا کنکور نهایتش بتونی رتبه 100 هزار بیاری !


یه لحظه رفتم تو شک شما درست میگید ولی این در نظر بگیرد من ده سال از درس دبیرستان دور بودم پس برای من زیر 15000 هزار کشوری خیلی

----------


## Milad98

*اینکه چه رتبه ای میاری به خیلی فاکتورا بستگی داره

زیاد به رتبه فکر نکن(تجربه شخصیمه)

شروع کن
تلاش کن
توکل کن*

----------


## Dayi javad

> یه لحظه رفتم تو شک شما درست میگید ولی این در نظر بگیرد من ده سال از درس دبیرستان دور بودم پس برای من زیر 15000 هزار کشوری خیلی


خیلی از کنکوری ها سیاهی لشکرن ( مثل خود من ) با تلاش همه چی ممکن میشه ! البته معلوم شما تجربتم  از من بیشتر پس میدونی که هر چقد پول بدی آش میگیری!

رتبه و رشته و دانشگاه بنداز دور واس رسیدن به بهترین تلاش کن ! بعد 10 سال شروع نباید به چیز کوچیک دیگ فکر کنی ! هر کی تلاش کنه همه غیر ممکن ها رو ممکن میکنه

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> خیلی از کنکوری ها سیاهی لشکرن ( مثل خود من ) با تلاش همه چی ممکن میشه ! البته معلوم شما تجربتم  از من بیشتر پس میدونی که هر چقد پول بدی آش میگیری!
> 
> رتبه و رشته و دانشگاه بنداز دور واس رسیدن به بهترین تلاش کن ! بعد 10 سال شروع نباید به چیز کوچیک دیگ فکر کنی ! هر کی تلاش کنه همه غیر ممکن ها رو ممکن میکنه


داداشم من زیر 15000 پزشکی دندون دارو قبول میشم

----------


## Dayi javad

> داداشم من زیر 15000 پزشکی دندون دارو قبول میشم


من کاری با اونش ندارم داداش ! وقتی بتونی نتیجه خوب بگیری چرا نگیری ؟

چون با ی رتبه معمولی قبول میشی ؟

خلاصه چیزی که میخوایی غیر ممکن نیس ! ان شا الله با موفقیتت مارو هم خوش حال میکنی

----------


## pouyasadeghi

فقط غیر ممکن که غیر ممکنه

----------


## pouyasadeghi

میخوام بکنمش 11 ساعت ولی فعلا توانشو ندارم

----------

